

Apple Now Has $203B in Cash on Hand - techaddict009
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/21/apple-now-has-203-billion-in-cash-on-hand/

======
troy44
That's a lot. I saw this.

[http://blog.instavest.com/Infographic-What-Can-Apple-Buy-
Wit...](http://blog.instavest.com/Infographic-What-Can-Apple-Buy-
With-203-Billion)

